# Placement of condensation line



## Camalot9 (21 d ago)

My furnace was blowing cold air so I called the HVAC professional who installed it and he helped me understand that it was likely ice in the condensation line that I just need to thaw (we've had very cold weather for the last week). When I went to do so I noticed that the condensation line is almost flush with the ground. Is this standard? I would think it would be better to have at least an inch or two between the ground and the end of the line, to prevent this kind of backup. But of course I don't know what I'm talking about, so I thought I would ask here. 

Here's a picture of the line (after I wrapped it in bubble wrap to prevent re-freezing in the next couple of days).


----------

